# Ice fishing ontario



## Junior Mint (Dec 3, 2006)

I am new to the sport of ice fishing and have fished a little on the saginaw river and bay. I would like to take a trip up to ontario for some ice fishing for walleye and pike. We have been up to the five mile lake area in the summer and am looking for something similar for ice fishing. I probably have access to a snowmobile but if they rented them that would be better. Anyone have any experience ice fishing canada?


----------



## Huskies2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

I ice fish Ontario, but north of MN. Usually on or near LOTW. Hands down best fishing I have experienced is NW Angle area going remote in ON side. Beautiful area and lot of fish. Numbers and trophy size walleye, pike, crappies, perch, lake trout....even burbot and whitefish. You need snowmobile and portable equipment and I would highly recommend a guide as it is a big area and there are some bad ice spots (even though most areas have multiple feet of ice mid winter)


----------



## Junior Mint (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info...I will look into that


----------

